# Any use for trimmed leaves?



## CheCulo (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey everybody, I have been throwing away leaves that I have been trimming off as my plants have been growing. I'm further into my grow and had to trim some because my tent is to small and it's growing into the lights. I'm hesitant to throw these leaves away because these leaves are very sticky. Is there any use for these leaves? Bubble hash?

Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Making oil.


----------



## greenphene (Dec 5, 2021)

Haaaaa between us I smoke them when they turn to shake it stretches my little supply some.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

If I see crystals around the area where the leaf attaches to the stem, I save them separately, but trim off the front half without crystals.  Otherwise a composting we shall go.  Not gonna smoke fans.  I cant remember the last time I actually ran out. If I do, I could use the break! I won't even smoke the sugar leaves, they go to bubble.

bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Sugar leaves and fan leaves are full of chlorophyll....harsh ....make oil, kief and bubble hash.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

They do look tempting, the ones just layered in crystals, but as pute said, better for other purposes.

Bubba


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

As said above, DryIce Hash, medibles, dry sift. lots and lots of uses.  The only things I toss out are stems and fan leaves but even those can be used for one use or another.


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2021)

The big fan leaves from defoliation are normally without resin. You could compost them. I heard once that when dried and sprinkled in a closed room that they repel insects but i would not count on it. I also saw dried leaves in coffee shops as an additive and to weed and tobacco substitute in a joint to help its combustion for smokers who usually add tobacco.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

All my Fans go back to mother Earth
The sugar and some popcorn go to my Pain creams 
The larger popcorn I save as back-up if I run short between runs.


----------



## EYORE (Jan 18, 2022)

I give  them to a friend who swears they remove warts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

I feed them to my chickens.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 19, 2022)

Boil some down into a tea and pack the wet leaves on your face and neck for 30 minutes. Have a doobie ready for the occasion and a do not disturb sign so you don’t scare anyone to death if the walk in on you doing this. Oh yes, please take a selfie and post it here when you do... According to EYORE, it also will get rid of those big ole warts on your nose if you have them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

CheCulo said:


> Hey everybody, I have been throwing away leaves that I have been trimming off as my plants have been growing. I'm further into my grow and had to trim some because my tent is to small and it's growing into the lights. I'm hesitant to throw these leaves away because these leaves are very sticky. Is there any use for these leaves? Bubble hash?
> 
> Thanks


Most just save the sugar leafs (smaller ones close to the buds ) these leaves have a lot of trichomes on them when you look at them. Fan (large leaves ) have some but not a lot.
I would compost the Fan leafs and then see what you have as far as Sugar leaf left.
That can be processed as if it were just weaker Bud. ie oils ,tinctures , and any other edie made from bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

EYORE said:


> I give  them to a friend who swears they remove warts.


If you make a poultice out off the sugars yes it does help to reduce warts when applied on a wrapped bandaid and left on for a few days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Topical Cannabis Poultice
					

Historical medicines and folk remedies from the past. Medicinal cannabis (marijuana) and other traditional herbal treatments.




					oldtimemeds.blogspot.com


----------



## CheCulo (Jan 26, 2022)

Well I'd like to thank everyone for helping me get through my first grow. I had a 30" x 30" tent and 2 plants, with home made lights and definitely got enough for me and to share with my brother and some friends. I took all of my trim and all of the popcorn buds and made canna oil. It was 10 oz of thawed trim and 32 grams of little buds. I made about 7 cups of canna oil. I have "tried" it enough times that I know 6 grams of the solidified oil is a really good high for me.

The first picture is the bud and in the white mixing bowl behind, all the trim. Second picture is just the bud after grinding and decarbing.





I am getting ready to get a knee replaced and was planning on eating a lot of the canna oil instead of oxy. Have any of you ever tried this specifically with a knee replacement? Did it work? Sorry this is kind of rambling, but I'm kind of high.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice Job Glad it went well
Good Luck on the knee, and come back and let us know hoe things are going
Better yet stay and join our party you sound like the rest of the members here 
Old and falling apart LOL
Best of luck Nice Grow.


----------



## CheCulo (Mar 13, 2022)

Well, got the knee replaced. I wasn't properly prepared for the length of time it will take to recover. So I'M still working on rehab. My fault, I was being delusional. Eating the canna oil I made has kept me high and relatively pain free. The bending and straightening exercises hurt no matter how high I am. Only used oxy for a few days which was my goal. Hopefully in a few weeks I can start my second grow.


----------

